# Buying carpets (rugs)



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm interested in buying some carpets to take to my friends and family overseas when I visit. I've seen some places selling by the roadside on the roads to Fujeirah and I've also priced rugs in the Emirates mall and others. Huge differences, but I wonder if there is a good place to buy quality rugs at a very low price. Any suggestions?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

surely you won't find good quality on the roadside, try to check carpet market in deira, there are lots of shops where you can bargain and get a better deal than in the shopping mall, where you are overcharged because they need to cover the high rental charges
taxi drivers usually know the carpet bazzar, i don't think it's a good idea to go to that area with your own car - no parking, traffic jam, difficult to prevent scratches on the car, etc


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought my rug at Dragonmart. It's still going strong. It might be worth checking what they have there.


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I am looking for advice on Persian and Afghan rugs mostly. They are pretty pricey in the malls, and I've heard of some places that wholesale the rugs, but I don't know where they are. I'm sure there must be someone doing business in town that can undercut the competition. thanks much.


----------



## tas2tas (Aug 18, 2010)

I would suggest go to Sharjah - Gate of Tunisia in Al-Taawun Mall. The carpets there range from 800 for smaller carpets to 3000 for larger carpets, and they have many small "chair" carpets for like 150 AED. GATE OF TUNISIA ANTIQUES & CARPETS TR. | AL-TAAWUN MALL | SHARJAH| UAE. It's not Persian or Afghan but the quality is just as good, and very interesting and unique designs and all their carpets are stamped from the local authority in Tunisia to authenticate the origin and quality. Really nice stuff. I wouldn't buy carpets from Dubai because it's totally overpriced. Also if you go to furniture road in Sharjah you might find some decent carpets but I am not sure of the origin. There is also a Turkish shop in Ansar Mall. See they aren't the nicest places to go but if you want to save some cash on the carpets you have to dig a little deeper.

You can also try the old Gold souq in Dubai - although I found them kind of pricy but if you are patient and argue with them they will bring the price down - eventually- but I still find it cheaper in Sharjah.


----------

